# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  लोग इन समस्या/सर्वर बिजी

## Munneraja

कुछ समय से हम फोरम पर लोगिन करते समय या भ्रमण/प्रविष्टि करते समय बार बार सर्वर बिजी या कुछ इसी प्रकार की समस्या से परेशान हैं 
इसके लिए आप निम्न स्टेप्स काम में लें 

१. आपके इन्टरनेट ब्राउजर के टूल्स मेनू में ओपशंस सलेक्ट करें

----------


## ravi chacha

अब हमे यहाँ पर लोग इन करने की ट्रेनिंग भी लेनी होगी क्या ?:BangHead:
देखो एक महीने में क्या हुआ है:clock:

----------


## Munneraja

कल समस्या के निवारण के लिए फोरम काफी कुछ देर तक बंद रहा इसलिए सूत्र पूरा नहीं कर पाया, 
मुझे खेद है 

पहली प्रविष्टि के बाद यहाँ से देखें

----------


## Munneraja

नेट ब्राउजर के टूल्स में ओपशंस सलेक्ट करने के बाद क्या करना है 
यह देखें ........

----------


## Munneraja

करेंट हिस्ट्री में आपको कुकीज और कैशे साफ़ करनी हैं

----------


## Munneraja

ऊपर गोले में बताये तीनो चीजें सलेक्ट करके इन्हें मिटा दें 
अब नेट ब्राउजर को बंद कर दें और कंप्यूटर के विंडो ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के बाएं कोने में 
start > programs > assesories > system tools > disk clean up
को चुने और चालू करें

----------


## Munneraja

ड्राइव "c" को चुने 
ओके पर क्लिक करें

----------


## Munneraja

टेम्परेरी इंटरनेट फाइल्स, रीसायकिल और टेम्परेरी फाइल्स को चुन कर साफ़ कर दें.

अब "कमांड प्रोम्प्ट" पर जाएँ और यह कमांड लिखें 
c:\>ipconfig /flushdns
(ipconfig के बाद एक स्पेस/flushdns) 
और एंटर बटन प्रेस करें 
आपके कंप्यूटर की आईपी डीएनएस भी क्लीन हो जाएँगी 
अब कमांड प्रोम्प्ट बंद करके कंप्यूटर को एक बार बंद करके दुबारा चालू करें

----------


## Munneraja

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com
अपने फोरम के एड्रेस में जांच लें कि http:// के बाद www तो एड्रेस में लिखा है ना.

*फोरम के तकनीकि प्रशासक लोका जी के द्वारा बताये गए सभी उपाय मैंने यहाँ सूत्र में लिख दिए हैं 
समस्या के बहुत हद तक हल हो जाने की उम्मीद है 
फिर भी समस्या हो तो सन्देश/शिकायत कर सकते हैं*

----------


## Munneraja

बार बार लोगिन करने को कहता है तो सिर्फ एक ही बार लोगिन कीजिये और दोबारा लोगिन के लिए कहने पर सिर्फ "मंच" पर क्लिक कीजिये 
यदि फोरम भ्रमण के दौरान लोग-आउट की समस्या हो तो "remember me" को चुने

----------


## bindasanuj

सारी तरकिवेँ ट्राइ कर लिया पर समस्या ज्योँ का त्योँ है, कुछ हल नही हुवा, वस अब Google DNS use करना बाँकी है, उसका भी सविस्तार तरीका बताएँ ।।

----------


## miss.dabangg

> सारी तरकिवेँ ट्राइ कर लिया पर समस्या ज्योँ का त्योँ है, कुछ हल नही हुवा, वस अब Google DNS use करना बाँकी है, उसका भी सविस्तार तरीका बताएँ ।।




*सही कहा मित्र मैंने भी ये सब कर लिया पर अभी तक कोई फायदा नहीं हुआ !!! लगता है अब ये फोरम पहले की तरह बंद होने वाला है !!!*

----------


## draculla

मैंने तो फोरम में बताई और कुछ सदस्यों द्वारा बताई सभी तरकीबें अपना ली लेकिन अभी तक समस्या ठीक नहीं हुई है/
मैं तो कहता हू की यह सर्वर भी बेकार ही है/
यहाँ पर तो बही हो रहा है की असमान से टपके खजूर में अटके और जब खजूर से गिरे तो बाबुल की झाड़ पर 
उह आह आउच  :BangHead:

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

kal shaam ko itna try kiya
har baar srvr busy bata raha tha

----------


## Munneraja

> सारी तरकिवेँ ट्राइ कर लिया पर समस्या ज्योँ का त्योँ है, कुछ हल नही हुवा, वस अब Google DNS use करना बाँकी है, उसका भी सविस्तार तरीका बताएँ ।।


जी हाँ
यह भी बता देता हूँ 
वैसे फिलहाल फोरम पर जो भी दिक्कत है वो दिन के समय रहती है, सुबह और रात को ८ बजे बाद फोरम पर ज्यादा समस्या नहीं है

----------


## Munneraja

गूगल डीएनएस सेटिंग इस प्रकार से है 

अपने कंप्यूटर की विंडो के दायें निचले कोने में दो कंप्यूटर की जोड़ियाँ बनी हुई है उन पर डबल क्लिक करें

----------


## Munneraja

अब जो नयी विंडो खुलेगी वो इस प्रकार से होगी 
जहां आपको "लोकल एरिया कनेक्शन" पर डबल क्लिक करना है

----------


## Munneraja

अब नयी विंडो में "प्रोपर्टीज" पर क्लिक करें

----------


## Munneraja

नयी विंडो में "इंटरनेट प्रोटोकोल" पर क्लिक करें

----------


## Munneraja

अब जो ऑप्शन आ रहे हैं उनमे "ऑटोमैटिक डीएनएस" के स्थान पर "यूज फोलोविंग सेटिंग" पर क्लिक करें और दोनों ओपशंस में यहाँ दिखाई गई वेल्यु डाल कर "ओके"  क्लिक करें
सभी ओपशंस बंद करें, कंप्यूटर को रिस्टार्ट करें

----------


## miss.dabangg

> जी हाँ
> यह भी बता देता हूँ 
> वैसे फिलहाल फोरम पर जो भी दिक्कत है वो दिन के समय रहती है, सुबह और रात को ८ बजे बाद फोरम पर ज्यादा समस्या नहीं है



*माफ किजीयेगा नियामक जी , आप गलत कह रहे हैं रात को केवल २ बजे के बाद ही फोरम सही चलता है वो भी सुबह ६ बजे तक ! फिर उसके बाद यही दिकत आनी शुरू हो जाती है ! इस बीच में भी २ - ४ बार ये दिकत आ ही जाती है !*

----------


## Rajeev

> अब जो नयी विंडो खुलेगी वो इस प्रकार से होगी 
> जहां आपको "लोकल एरिया कनेक्शन" पर डबल क्लिक करना है


 मित्र santyen जी यह जो जानकारी आपने दी है वोह सिर्फ ब्रॉडबैंड के लिए है या डायल-अप कनेक्शन के लिए भी है

----------


## Munneraja

> मित्र santyen जी यह जो जानकारी आपने दी है वोह सिर्फ ब्रॉडबैंड के लिए है या डायल-अप कनेक्शन के लिए भी है


http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/
यहाँ कहीं भी यह नहीं बताया है कि इसे सिर्फ ब्रॉड बैंड पर ही प्रयोग कर सकते हैं 
इसलिए इसे किसी भी नेट कनेक्शन पर प्रयोग किया जा सकता है.

----------


## mailer_demon

> *माफ किजीयेगा नियामक जी , आप गलत कह रहे हैं रात को केवल २ बजे के बाद ही फोरम सही चलता है वो भी सुबह ६ बजे तक ! फिर उसके बाद यही दिकत आनी शुरू हो जाती है ! इस बीच में भी २ - ४ बार ये दिकत आ ही जाती है !*


आप सही कह रहे हैं मित्र अब तो यहाँ प्रॉब्लम ही प्रॉब्लम है. 

एक छोटे से फोरम को चलने में इतना प्रॉब्लम. कभी क्रेश हो जाता है कभी खुलता ही नहीं, कभी सर्वर इतना busy रहता है की पुचो मत. पता नहीं ये ठीक भी होगा की नहीं. भगवन जाने.

----------


## Munneraja

आज दिनांक ८ अप्रेल को तो कोई समस्या महसूस नहीं हो रही है 
आशा है भविष्य में भी फोरम सही चलेगा.

----------


## ravi chacha

.................................

----------


## ravi chacha

..........................

----------


## draculla

अब फोरम ठीक से काम कर रहा है/
अब जल्दी से थैंक्स का भी बटन डाल दीजिए/
धन्यवाद

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*सत्येन जी नमस्कार में एक बात पूच्चना चाहता हु इन्टरनेट में लाखो साईट है और किसी साईट को खोलने कही कोई सेट्टिंग नहीं करनी पड़ती एक हमारी ही साईट में क्यों इतनी सेट्टिंग करनी पड़ती है हर दो तिन महीनो के बाद क्यों इतनी दिक्कते आ जाती है हमारी साईट में आप भी जानते है यह साईट लगातार लोकप्रिय हो रही है रोजाना कई नए मेम्बर आ रहे है साईट में और लगातार लोड भी बढ़ता जायेगा कुछ उपाय करे सर इस साईट को बंद मत करियेगा सेक्स के लिए हजारो साईट है इन्टरनेट में पर ज्ञान की बाते और हमारी मात्रभाषा में इतनी प्यारी साईट कही नहीं है उम्मीद है आप मेरी बात समझ रहे है एसा न हो एक दिन हमारी साईट क्रेश हो जय कुछ बड़े कदम उठाय जल्द से जल्द हमारी साईट की साडी दिक्कतों को ख़तम करे .........उम्मीद है आप मेरी बात समझेंगे आपका सुमित*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

yuppies
aaj bahut fast chal raha h
bus aise hi chalta rahe

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

मॆ सुमित की बातो से सहमत हू......

----------


## bindasanuj

धन्यवाद सर जी ः)




> अब जो ऑप्शन आ रहे हैं उनमे "ऑटोमैटिक डीएनएस" के स्थान पर "यूज फोलोविंग सेटिंग" पर क्लिक करें और दोनों ओपशंस में यहाँ दिखाई गई वेल्यु डाल कर "ओके"  क्लिक करें
> सभी ओपशंस बंद करें, कंप्यूटर को रिस्टार्ट करें

----------

